# Change in Snout Color?



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok so I got Pippin in October. Since then he's been the perfect first time hedgie, eating, drinking, wheeling, pooping. But recently I've noticed his snout color seems to be fading. He use to have a dark brown mask and now starting at the nose (his nose is still the same color it's been) it's starting to turn a light brown/pinkish color. Everything else is perfectly normal. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Snout colours often lighten with age and I have one line that some of them their noses have gone from black to pink. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

As Nancy said, there is nothing to worry about ^_^ Kashi had a grey snout when he was a baby, but now it's just pink/skin colored. He did develop slight raccoon spots under his eyes but they're too faint and only show up in close ups with the flash on.


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

Whew thank y'all so much. I was terrified something was wrong. Oh well I guess it's better to be paranoid than not care lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ram2035 said:


> Oh well I guess it's better to be paranoid than not care lol


Spoken like a wonderful animal parent.


----------

